# good tropical plant ID key?



## Guest (Apr 15, 2004)

Does anyone know of a good tropical plant identification key? I'm trying to ID a plant in my viv (sorry no picture) but am not having too much luck. I haven't seen it flower yet so that kind fo sets me back. anyways, I'd appreciate any help

`dj


----------



## jhupp (Feb 27, 2004)

The problem here is that most keys are based on a specific geographic area. You also have the the issue that the tropics hold the bulk of the worlds plant diversity. So no one key is capable of covering everything, nor does a single good key exsist.

Your best bet is to find a pic and post it. You can also try contacting Tropiflora or Marie Shelby Botanical Gardens, both may be able to help.

Good luck,


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

djohnston said:


> Does anyone know of a good tropical plant identification key? I'm trying to ID a plant in my viv (sorry no picture) but am not having too much luck. I haven't seen it flower yet so that kind fo sets me back. anyways, I'd appreciate any help
> 
> `dj


If you have lots of $$$ you can invest in books such as Tropica or Hortica. Sometimes used ones are on ebay for like $50. The color encyclopedia version of Tropica is awesome for plant ID's.

Justin


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Did I say hortica..sorry I meant to say Exotica

Justin


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

the library if it's a good one, might help too.


----------

